# Climbing besseaes?



## e-spice (Jun 14, 2007)

Do all besseaes climb up out of the pot? They drive me crazy doing that!

e-spice


----------



## Grandma M (Jun 15, 2007)

I believe that is the nature of the beast. Many of my besseae crosses also like to climb, Jason Fischer is the worst. I have 3 and they all climb.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2007)

Naw, Hanne Popow is worse! Since I have a particular problem w/ this I just invested in some Anderson Band pots from QuarterAcre Orchids. They're normal width 2-1/2 " but 9" tall.


----------



## slippertalker (Jun 15, 2007)

That is the nature of the beast since they grow on steep cliff sides and clamber up the face. This trait seems to show up in most of the besseae hybrids.


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2007)

Most of them do but I believe that one of them (help, Kyle?) is clumping and the other climbs but I never remember if it is the Peruvian or Ecuadoran variety that is the clumper.


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello,

I have to besseae, one is a climbing one (from OZ), the other seems to be very compactwith 4 new growths and 2 old ones (Peruflora), but I haven't seen the flowers yet.. not enough mature! :wink:


----------



## Hien (Jun 15, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Naw, Hanne Popow is worse! Since I have a particular problem w/ this I just invested in some Anderson Band pots from QuarterAcre Orchids. They're normal width 2-1/2 " but 9" tall.


 There are two reasons that I did not bid on those white & peach besseae hybrids on ebay recently (Not that I would have any chance to win the items).
-First is that I think Eric likes it so much.
-Secondly, the plants look like they are ivy vines, They scare the crap out of me, thinking of taking care of them.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Jun 15, 2007)

I believe some besseae from Zamora (along with d'alessandroi) are the ones that are non-stolonous. I have several besseae that do not climb out of the pot. The don't have the big, round petals like the new batches we've seen from OZ, however. 

Then again, 'Rob's Choice' is non-stolonous, which is another reason why I love that plant!


----------



## Kyle (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm by no means an expert, but as Jason says, plants from near Zamora, Ecuador don't climb. I have never been to that area to see the plants in situ, but those population generally are regarded as Phrag dalessandroi. Jason, have you heard of any bessea coming out of that area?

I believe the hybrid between besseae and dalessandroi, Phrag Jersey, doesn't climb.

I believe Orchids Limited has a few collected peruvian besseaes, so Jason could tell you if they are climbers. I have never see one (actually I saw one, but never paid attention), but I was under the impression that it was a climber. Olaf knows of someone in Germany who has kept his peruvian besseaes pure (not outcrossed to Ecuadorian besseae), maybe he could shed some light on this.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2007)

I need some besseaes!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 18, 2007)

I have besseae hybrids that climb, Hanne Popow is a particular offender (made with a flavum bess...) but interestingly enough, although I have several besseae, none of them are climbers at all.....Take care, Eric


----------



## Jason Fischer (Jun 18, 2007)

Kyle said:


> I'm by no means an expert, but as Jason says, plants from near Zamora, Ecuador don't climb. I have never been to that area to see the plants in situ, but those population generally are regarded as Phrag dalessandroi. Jason, have you heard of any bessea coming out of that area?
> 
> I believe the hybrid between besseae and dalessandroi, Phrag Jersey, doesn't climb.
> 
> ...



Kyle,

My theory is that d'alessandroi and besseae had been exposed to eachother so much that it is hard to tell what is in the background of all the plants from Zamora. Phrag. Jersey (which I would say is a natural hybrid) has probably been crossed back with both forms back and forth many times (in nature) making the whole taxonomy seperation a little complex.

The plants my father collected are mostly non-stolonous (but are definitley not d'alessandroi). However, I do see some creep out time to time. I'm also convinced that even growing conditions can effect whether the plant produces a stolon or not as I've seen many here revert back and forth, adding to the confusion! 

There definitley are non-stolonous besseae, or d'alessandroi, or Jersey (whatever we should call it) that clump nicely. The only issue is these flowers tend to have more pointy and twisted petals which make breeders tend to stay away from them. Consequently, I am starting to use them more because of the non-stolonous growth habit and more intense red coloration. We will see new hybrids in 2 to 3 years using many of the non-stolonous varieties we have.

We often sell divisions of a non-stolonous variety which we call 'Peru 88', as my father collected it in 1988 (year of the dragon, my father and I were both born in the year of the dragon, so this plant must be special).


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm born the year of the dragon too My phrag jersey is slightly climbing and the d'alessandroi I saw for sale and in bloom was also slightly climbing. Could be growing conditions


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 19, 2007)

My besseae climbs, and so does my Saint Ouen. It alsmost drives me insane!


----------



## isaias m rolando (Jun 19, 2007)

Last Friday we visited Phrag besseae original site near <Tarapoto city in Peru with collecting permit, Mr Alfredo Manrique, Harry and Rosemary Zelenko. This area (good news!) is in track for the re-appearence of PB. For hte last three years we observed seedlings and plants with seed pods.
...and NO! peruvian besseaes do not climb.
I wish I could know how to post pics!
Could somebody teach me?
I have hundred, yes, hundreds of pics I wish to post...
also visited PK....meaning more pics
please, HELP!


----------



## Kyle (Jun 19, 2007)

Isasias, I believe people have tried to help you before, but I will try again.

First, you need to upload you pictures to a photo sharing website such as www.photobucket.com.

Once uploaded you will be given the address that you can use to embedd the picture into your message.

That's not the best explaination, but once you've joined Photobucket, the rest should be easy.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2007)

Download your photos into a photobucket album, click the box next to the photos you want to send, go to the bottom of the page and save them is IML image, copy them as clickable image or image for message board and paste them here in thread.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks guys
Will try tonight...


----------

